# Hi, am on progynova and feel awful :-( did anyone else feel bad on it?



## vix75 (Aug 16, 2004)

and today i have to increase the pills to 4 a day :-(. Transfer will hopefully be on 10th October!!! I feel so sick :-( I hope it is normal and not me having a bad reaction!!!

thanks for any help/advice

vicky


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Vix

I took the dreaded progynova for all 3 of my 2ww's, but I was one of the lucky ones who had hardly any side effects at all. Apart from piling on the pounds! (mmmm methinks that could be all the comfort eating too )

Anyway, wanted to let you know you are not alone with the nausea on progynova - I have chatted to lots of ladies on here who have had that side effect of the tablets. Try to stick with it hun, but if it gets too bad contact your clinic - they may be able to prescribe a different HRT that might not make you feel so sickly.

Wishing so much               

Love and 

Tracy
xx

PS blown ya some bubbles for luck sweetheart


----------



## olivemic (May 17, 2006)

Hi there,

I am on tehm too at the miment (only one a day so far and up to 2 today).  Someone on the sire recommended taking them after dinner - she said that was better because you have eaten and if you do feel sick at least its the evening and not all day,

Mitch
xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi hun

My last time on Progynova (3 a day) I got quite alot of nausea   - I ended up taking all of the tablets together before bed which helped a bit as I slept through the worst of it (although did get some weird dreams!). Hope that it will all be worth it in the end for you tho!!     

Sarah xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Vix, I'm also on 4x Progynova-- I take them spaced out (recommended by my clinic) after breakfast, lunch, dinner, and supper (an excuse for another little snack) and find I have virtually no nausea at all now, just terrible spots 

Hope you fell better soon,

Dez


----------

